# Sony Has a Huge Edge on Microsoft for Motion Controller Software



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sony Has a Huge Edge on Microsoft for Motion Controller Software*
11/27/2010 Written by Jonathan Leack







 
It’s no secret that Sony and Microsoft have been at each other’s throats for the past decade, and the motion controller battle has only added fuel to the fire. Sony ditched the idea of going with a controller-less peripheral after the EyeToy saw extreme limitations a handful of years ago, whereas Microsoft had no qualms with throwing the concept at the forefront of its arsenal. While both have their merits, some people in the industry are starting to see the limitations of the EyeToy popping up in the Kinect’s environment.
Anton Mikhailov, one of the main engineers behind Sony’s accurate Move controller talked to Eurogamer about the possibility of a Move-based Star Wars game:*“I’m usually not very aggressive, but I will say it’ll be better than Kinect could ever do.”*​He then added:*“There’s no way Kinect can do a good lightsaber game. Just never. Unless they give you a stick. If they give you a stick then they can do OK, but then they’re going to ruin their whole no controller motto.”*​The great thing about PlayStation Move is that while it obviously requires a controller in the hand, it has done nothing short of showing itself as a capable device in the facet of every genre. Kinect, on the other hand, has been limited to games that work with standing still and flailing limbs, such as dance and ball-deflection games. One of the first things I thought of the moment I put my right-hand on a Move controller was “Where is the lightsaber game?”. It just makes sense. The Move even resembles a lightsaber. Maybe it is just meant to be.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

As things are the move just has to be better for this kind of thing. That said, all it really does is track the glowing ball rather than trying to do the more complex task of trying to track a person. I think its fairly obvious that Kinect would only require the user to hold a brightly coloured baton to become the light sabre and keep the motto in tact. Of course, that would mean packing every copy of the game on the xbox with said baton, but Ive no doubt the option is there.

Be interesting to watch things develop.


----------

